

The Best Error Pages on the Web - jayzee
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/05/24/the-best-error-pages-on-the-web/

======
jayzee
Links from the article:

<http://upthemes.com/404>

<http://www.limpfish.com/notfound.html>

<http://www.bluedaniel.com/404>

<http://www.bluefountainmedia.com/404/>

<http://www.southparkstudios.com/404>

<http://abduzeedo.com/404>

<http://www.gog.com/en/error/404>

<http://chrisjennings.com/404>

<http://dribbble.com/404>

